# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور الجسر الاكثر رعبا فى العالم

## mohamed73

تم افتتاح الجسر الاكثر رعبا فى *العالم*  فهو مبنى على ارتفاع 1500 قدم فوق نهر جليدى بجبال الالب السويسرية و 9000  قدم فوق مستوى البحر و يبلغ طولة 330 قدم و عرضة 3 اقدام فقط  و كانت  تكلفة بناء هذا الجسر مليون دولار و تم بناءه خلال خمسة اشهر فقط و لكن  الرياح هى كانت العامل الاساسى التى حارب ضدها *المهندس*ون المعماريون الذى صنعوا هذا الجسر المهيب .     
 فى يوم افتتاح الجسر قمات عاصفة ثلجية  ضخمة لا تجعل احدا يرى غير اقدام قليلة من حوله لذا فزوار الجسر عندما  عبروا عليه لاول مره لم يعرفوا ما يوجد حقيقا تحت هذا الجسر المرعب و قال  بيتر رينلر : لقد ذهل الجميع من هذا الجسر و افتتاحه خلال العاصفة الثلجية  جعلت عبورة *مغامرة* لكل واحد قرر ان يعبره هذا اليوم .  
يذكر ان بناء هذا الجسر كان لل*احتفال* بمرور العام المئة لافتتاح التلفريك فى مدينة انجلبرج و مدينة جيرشنيلاب فى يناير من عام 1913 .

----------


## محمد السيد

روعه
تسلم استاذ محمد

----------

